# Steam trawler, Alex Hastie



## varagen (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi does anybody have any information or pictures of the steam trawler alex hastie which was wrecked on the holms of ire of the island of sanday in the orkneys about 1939,there is still quite a lot of wreckage left ie boiler engine propellor shaft and an assortment of other bits,i retrieved 3 bronze steam valves in perfect working order in 2003, any info would be appriciated .


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Alex Hastie
mentioned halfway down
http://navalhistory31.googlepages.com/history-324.html
1914 launched
Built Willington Quay
Owners Hastie of South Shields
82hp
1 x 6pdr
Adm Nr 1457
Reg SN 56
Req April 1915 - M/S
1919 returned
1939 Req - APV; returned December

sister ships
MARY HASTIE; MARJORIE HASTIE; ROBERT HASTIE; WILLIAM HASTIE
also requisitioned.

Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Mary A Hastie noted as 244 grt; 105 nrt - SN 96
Marjorie M Hastie ditto - SN 107
Robert Hastie 210 grt; 81 nrt - SN 189
William H Hastie 229 grt; 89 nrt - SN 283


----------

